# Alte Referenzkühler auch für neue Grafikkarten?



## Frosdedje (18. Dezember 2010)

*Alte Referenzkühler auch für neue Grafikkarten?*

Mit jeder neue Grafikkartengeneration bringen sowohl Nvidia
als auch AMD immer neue Kühllösungen für den High-End,
Mid-Range und Low-End-Bereich heraus.
Nur frage ich mich dabei, wesshalb für alle Leistungsbereiche
neue Kühllösungen entwickeln, wenn man auch die Referenzkühler
der alten Generation z.B für den Mid-Range nutzen könnte.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es gut wäre, neben neue Referenzkühler
auch ältere Referenzkühler zu nutzen wie z.B den Referenzkühler
der HD 3870 für eine HD 5750 oder 5770 oder der Kühler einer
GeForce 7900GTX für eine Geforce GTS 450 oder GTX 460.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Alte Referenzkühler auch für neue Grafikkarten?*

Ich glaube kaum das die von der Leistung ausreichen, da die GPU Leistung um einiges gestiegen ist. Auch die Chipgrösse und RAM Menge / Anordnung kann von älteren Kühlern nicht passen wie zb auch die Befestungsbohrungen und Position des Grafikchips. Auch haben einige Karten mittlerweile die Monsterabmessungen abgelegt wodurch der Kühler an falscher Stelle eine Kühlauflage hätte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Alte Referenzkühler auch für neue Grafikkarten?*

Der Aufbau der Kühler ist seit Jahren ziemlich ähnlich, der Konstruktionsaufwand dürfte sich in Grenzen halten. Testaufwand fällt ohnehin beim Einsatz für eine neue Karte an und in der Fertigung ist es auch egal, wie alt der Entwurf ist. Anpassungen ans Layout der Karte (alleine bei der Platinenlänge gibt es große Unterschiede) sind aber nur möglich, wenn man einen neuen Kühler nimmt und sie können durchaus ein paar Cent Einsparung bringen. Zu bedenken ist auch noch die Preisklasse (ein 8800GTX Kühler mag sicherlich gut für eine GTX460 sein - aber er durfte seinerzeit sicherlich ein paar $ mehr kosten) und veränderte Anforderungen. Alte non-DHE-Kühler brauchst du OEMs nicht vorzusetzen.


----------

